# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  privatne poruke

## vatrena lady

pozz
ja sam novi član i ne znam kako nekome poslati privatnu poruku  :Crying or Very sad: 
hvala na pomoći

----------


## sirius

> pozz
> ja sam novi član i ne znam kako nekome poslati privatnu poruku 
> hvala na pomoći


Novi korisni nemaju mogućnost slanja privatnih poruka dok ne skupe dovoljan broj postova.

----------


## puntica

novi članovi nemaju opciju slanja privatnih poruka
ta se opcija aktivira nakon nekog vremena, odnosno nakon određene aktivnosti na forumu

----------


## Jurana

Mislim da je neka gužva s privatnim porukama jer je korisnici koja mi je htjela poslati pp odgovoreno da mi je inbox pun iako sam imala 41 snimljenu poruku.
Sad i meni javlja da je njoj inbox pun, a meni to sumnjivo  :sherlock:

----------


## Jurana

BTW;* Bodulice*, provjeri svoj inbox!

----------


## tetadoktor

> Novi korisni nemaju mogućnost slanja privatnih poruka dok ne skupe dovoljan broj postova.


koliko se sjećam, treba biti 10 do 15 postova da bi se odmah prikazali na određenoj temi, do tada ide provjera postova i zato kasne u prikazivanju

----------


## MoreliaSpilota

Koliko dugo moderatori provjeravaju postove? Postala sam jutros i još uvijek ga nema. Koliko to treba čekati??????

----------


## bobić

registirrala sam se na forum zbog jednog problema i jedne teme koja me zainteresirala, točnije jedan post jedne osobe. htjela sam joj poslati poruku, ali prema ovom pravilu, moram sudjelovati s odgovorima na neke teme koje mi trenutno nisu hitne samo da bi dobila pravo slanja privatne poruke.

----------


## bobić

evo, dobila sam inbox

----------


## FIGICA

ja još čekam inbox :/

----------


## osebujna

I ja.

----------


## Maca22

Koliko se treba čekati da se dobije inbox?

Da li se dobije automatski nakon što se pošalje nkoliko postova?

Uračunavaju li se postovi koji se pišu ovdje?

Pozdrav i hvala!

----------


## Maca22

Dobar dan. 

Sada mogu normalno pisati, bez provjerem ali još nemam inbox. 
Kada bih mogla dobiti inbox za privatne poruke. 

Pozdrav,

MAca22

----------


## Cosmo90

Kako se brišu poruke u inboxu?

----------


## Optimist

Kad uđeš u inbox, krajnje desno od svake poruke imas prazne kućice, koje označiš klikom, a pri dnu stranice, također desno, odeš na "Izabrane poruke", klikneš na to, dalje ti nudi svašta, među ostalim i brisanje poruke.

----------


## Cordelia

Željela bih kontakirati jednu korisnicu foruma ali nemam opciju inboxa. Molila bih moderatore da mi ju aktiviraju ako može da ne spamam bezveze forum. Ne znam koliko imam postova, ali ne pišem bezveze. Hvala!

----------


## spajalica

Cordelia na zalost sve je postavljeno automatski te ne mozemo ti mi kliknuti opciju.

----------


## Cordelia

Ok, koliko postova moram imati da bi mi se aktiviralo slanje poruka?

----------


## Casual87

Nakon koliko postova se odobrava inbox?

----------


## Beti3

Brzo. Još ih napiši bar toliko, pa provjeri. Ima toliko tema, piši na kolačima, na putovanjima, na nogometnim navijačima...naći ćeš nesto zanimljivo...

----------

